
Digg Does The Right Thing With DiggBar - muimui
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/04/15/digg-diggbar/
======
scblock
To be fair, the "right thing" would have been to never develop it in the first
place, or to have started with making it opt-in and promoted the hell out of
it.

Deliberately breaking the way the internet works and then, later, changing
your ways after everyone tells you how annoying you are isn't really being a
good neighbor.

The bar was (and is) jarring and annoying and breaks the way things are
supposed to work. I barely put up with that sort of thing from the free
internet connection at Denver International, and at least they have an excuse
(free internet but you have to watch ads, seems fair.)

~~~
electromagnetic
I thought every browser used tabs now, I don't see the purpose of the DiggBar.
I could see the purpose 10 years ago when you had IE and you had to open up a
new instance for a new page.

I rarely open up two instances now, I use tabs. The occasions I do open up two
tabs are usually work related, when I'm working I like being able to compare
two pages at once. Usually a before and after, or what I'm currently working
on and my notes or research or something.

I personally want one of the ultra-wide monitors, which can play true 720p,
because then I can get two full pages onto a monitor instead of two smaller
pages. Alas, step by step I guess. Still 16:10 kicks the but of 4:3 for work
purposes.

